

Web 3.0 = online markets that are the best hope for U.S. wage-earners vs. the Fed  - lamaw
http://www.loveatmadisonandwall.com/2008/05/04/web-30-the-last-best-hope-for-us-wage-earners-vs-the-fed-online-markets-that-provide-new-and-improved-ways-to-develop-demonstrate-and-earn-money-from-expertise/

======
simianstyle
I wasn't aware that the web came with different version numbers.

$ sudo apt-get upgrade internet ...

:(

------
bigtoga
that is the single worst url in history. Congrats!

